# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Kerkoj ndihmen tuaj , kam nje aktvendim duhet ta programoj ne  Offices ACCES

## sadete71

¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬
KUVENDI KOMUNAL-GJILAN
SHËRBIMI CIVIL ADMINISTARATIV
Nr.________________________
Data:______________________
                     Gjilan


	Në bazë te planit për shfrytëzimin e pushimit vjetor të punëtorëve, dhe nenin 20 të Urdhëresës Administrative 2003/2 për zbatimin e Rregullores mbi Shërbimin Civil të Kosovës nr. 2001/36 dhe duke zbatuar kërkesën e miratuar të punëtorit nga Drejtori i Drejtorisë-Udhëheqësi i Personelit __________________________________________________  _______merr këtë:


AKTVENDIM
Për shfrytëzimin e pushimit vjetor


	Punëtori-ja______________________ i caktuar në detyrën e punës ______________________
,  i caktohet pushimi vjetor për vitin kalendarik ________ , në kohëzgjatje prej ______ ditësh. Shfrytëzimi i pushimit vjetor fillon me datën  __________ , fillimi i punës më datën ______________.
	Punëtori-ja me kërkesë të tij-saj do ta shfrytëzoj pushimin vjetor në dy pjesë, ashtu qe pjesën e parë prej _____________ditësh do ta shfrytëzoj prej ________________ e gjerë më ______________.
 Ndërsa pjesën e dytë prej ______ ditësh nga __________________ gjerë më________________.


Arsyetim

	Nga Shërbimi i zyrës së Personelit, është vërtetuar se punëtori-ja________________________,
Ka punuar pa ndërprerë prej_____________, dhe ka fituar të drejtën e shfrytëzimit të pushimit vjetor në kohëzgjatje prej ______ ditësh. Kohëzgjatja e pushimit vjetor është caktuar  në bazë të nenit 20 të Rregullores mbi Shërbimin Civil të Kosovës nr.2001/36 dhe nenin 22 , të Kontratës së Përgjithshme Kolektive të Kosovës, sipas kriteriumit të stazhit punues mbi (5) pesë vite pune në Administratën Komunale.
	Udhëzim mbi mjetin juridik: Kundër këtij aktvendimi, punëtori-ja mund të parashtrojë ankesë për mbrojtjen e të drejtave të tij-saj, komisionit të ankesave në afat prej (8) tetë ditësh nga dita  e pranimit të këtij aktvendimi.



Ti dërgohet 
Palës___________                                                   Udhëheqësi i Personelit
Personelit_______                                                        ______________                
Arkivës_________

----------


## hot_prinz

sadete,


te nevojitet nje template statike qe mbushet si nje formular vetem keywords (fjalet e nenvizuara) ku nuk mund te ndryshohet permbajtja statike e aktvendimit? 
- Ketu mjafton nje template statike e mbrojtur ne Word, apo nje template e krijuar ne Adobe Acrobat Professional.

Apo deshiron te krijosh nje databaze te punetoreve, e cila ne baze te te dhenave te punetoreve dhe organizimit te pushimit te tyre (te detyrueshem apo edhe te deshiruar), e cila pastaj: gjeneron, mbush, printon apo edhe besa i dergon me e-mail automatikisht ne adresat e duhura psh. tek kryepuntori per aprovim me nenshkrim elektronik (e-sign) apo tek punetori per informim, etj..?
- Ketu te duhen te gjitha informacionet qe kane te bejne me kete aktvendim, sistemin e organizimit te punetoreve dhe sistemin e organizimit apo detyrimit te pushimit te tyre dhe ne fund ideja dhe njohuria per koncipimin dhe programimin e databazave ne Access. 

Where do you want to program today... Sadete  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## valdetshala

Na ke munguar Hot-Prinz !!!

----------


## sadete71

Faleminderit hot prinz!
Me nevojitet nje formular i zbrazet ku nr vrtr i plotesojme te dhenat e punetorit emrin dhe mbiemrin , drejtorine, poziten e punetorit, daten prej kur e fillon pushimin e keshtu me radhe.
Aktvendimin e kam dergu i njejte vetem ne i plotesojme te dhenat se ne e kemi pasur me pare nje program te tille vetem permes nje shigjete djathtas i, kemi plotesuar te dhenat e punetorit , mirepo keto te dhena dyuhen te mbahen ne mend, kur ne kerkojme ndonjerin prej punetoreve. Per ta shikuar se a e ka shfrytezuar ndonje dite pushim, ne e gjejme permes shenjes search (kerko).
Faleminderit

----------


## sadete71

Mos u lodhni kot, se e kam rregulluar sot me ndihmen e nje mikeje

----------


## Agron_ca

Sadete, a ka ndonjë iniciativë që komuna e Gjilanit të kalojë në Linux + OpenOffice apo Windows + OpenOffice?

----------


## Uke Topalli

Edhe nga une nje pyetje:
A ekziston ndonje iniciative per konsolidimin e sistemeve informatike per te gjitha komunat e kosoves, apo do te vazhdojne me aplikacione diletante dhe te sterpaguara??

----------


## hot_prinz

falem nderit kojshi edhe une gjithnji te lexoj me endje.

Sadete me vjen mire qe e ke rregullu at viron.

----------

